# MSC: Ion controlling Qlab 3



## Dshoklighting (Mar 16, 2016)

Hello interwebs!
Working with a projection designer right now and having issues with our MSC setup. 
I did this a few months ago and stupidly decided not to write anything down. 
Running on the latest software in both Ion and Qlab 3, but cant seem to get the Midi to connect. 

I've run through just about every configuration on both systems, and the computer recognizes the MIDI Device (MOTU Fastlane USB). 

Could anyone just tell me exactly what Qlab and Ion Setup need to look like in order for Ion to control Qlab via MIDI? I feel like I'm missing something really minor and I'd love a second opinion!

Thanks CB!!!


----------



## ThomasL (Mar 16, 2016)

John Huntington's January 2014 Blog entry may help -
http://controlgeek.net/blog/?month=january-2014&view=calendar
(Scroll down to after the pics).

First part deals with the setup on the Ion's side which may be applicable to your case.
Someone else may be able to chip in on the Qlab side.

ThomasL


----------



## rhedgehog (Mar 16, 2016)

If you don't have a specific reason to be using MSC, I'd highly recommend taking a look at OSC (Open Sound Control). It's a network based protocol which QLab and the Ion both support, so as long as you can get your QLab computer hooked up to your lighting network, you'd be fine. You can find a guide to set it up here.


----------

